# [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze



## Fransen (23. Januar 2009)

*[Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

* [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*
*Kaufberatung:*
->für jeden das richtige Board.
*
Intel:*
_-S.775
-S.1366_

*AMD:*
_-S.AM2(+)
-S.AM3
_
*
Übersicht:*
->Chipsätze im Detail_.
-Intel
-AMD_
*Andere Nützliche Threads zum Thema:*
-[HowTo] Intel Core2Duo/Quad Overclocking
-[Anfänger Guide] AMD K8: Athlon64/Athlon 64 X2 Overclocking
-High-Score-Liste maximaler FSB/Referenz-Takt
-[Übersicht] Intel Prozessoren


 *->Ich versuche diese Kaufberatung möglichst aktuell zu halten und den aktuellen Test's, sowie neuen Prozessor und Chipsatz Generationen anzupassen.
*​
/Edit
Mir ist gerade ein schwerwiegender Fehler aufgefallen, ich hatte das Album, in welchem die Bilder für diesen Thread lagen, nicht für die Öffentlichkeit freigegeben, nun könnt ihr den Thread aber in seiner vollen Pracht betrachten.
*Ohne die Bilder wird der Thread irgendwie etwas "unfertig" gewirkt haben...*

->Ohne RuneDRS, wäre mir der Fehler im übrigen nicht aufgefallen, danke an ihn.​ ​​


----------



## Fransen (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

*Kaufberatung* *"Intel-Mainboards"*

*S.775*
->für Prozessoren der Pentium 4/D (+Extreme); Core2 Duo/Quad (+Extreme) Reihen*


Spoiler



*Einsteiger:*
*MSI P35 Neo2-FR* ~56€->Review
->P35-Chipsatz*

*-gute Ausstattung
-gelungenes Layout
-grundlegende OC Optionen im Bios sind vorhanden
​* 
Günstige-Allrounder: 
1.Asus P5Q-Pro *~100€ ->Review
->P45-Chipsatz
* 
-Gutes OC-Potenzial ->in den meisten Fällen ist ein FSB von mind. 500 machbar
-Das Bios ist ohne Einschränkungen dasselbe wie beim P5Q-Deluxe
-Zwei PCIe x16 Slots für Crossfire, beim einsetzen von 2ATI Grafikkarten, hat jeder Slot eine Bandbreite von 8 Lanes
-Gute Stromsparfuktionen
-Umfangreiche Ausstattung

2.Biostar TP 45 HP ~81€ ->Review
->P45-Chipsatz
 
-"kleiner" Bruder des I45, bietet weitesgehend dasselbe Bios
-Genauso wie sein Bruder eignet es sich gut zum Übertakten
-4 Phasen Spannungsversorgung für die CPU ->keinesfalls ein Nachteil, da die CPU Spannung unter Last trotzdem stabil ist
-I/O Knopf an der Platine


Overlocking: 
Biostar Tpower I45 ~70-100€ ->Review
->P45-Chipsatz
 
-Sehr gutes OC-Bios mit feinen einstellbaren Stufen
-Es lässt sich ein extrem hoher FSB fahren, der aktuelle Rekord mit diesem Board liegt bei 735Mhz
-OC Ausstattung mit Diagnose LED, I/O Knöpfen auf der Platine
-Stabile Spannungsversorgung trotz 4Phasen
-der auf dem Bild zusehende Lüfter muss nicht verwendet werden, ist aber beim Übertakten bzw. "Extrem-OC" sehr hilfreich
 High-End: 
1.Crossfire:
Asus Rampage Extreme ~247€ ->Review
->X48-Chipsatz
 
-Gutes OC Board, ein FSB von 600 ist keine Seltenheit
-Volle 16 Lanes bei Crossfire auf beiden Slots
-OC Bios, sehr gute Ausstattung (LCD Poster, OC-Tweakkit am Board etc..)
-Brachiale Optik, sowie gute Kühllung
-DDR3 Unterstützung bis 1600Mhz
-Dual Bios

2.SLI:
XFX nForce 790i Ultra ~226€ ->Review
->790i-Chipsatz

-SLI Unterstützung mit vollen 16Lanes in Slot 1. und 2.
-Möglichkeit für Tripple SLI (x8/x8/x8)
-OC-Bios, reichhaltiges Zubehör
-DDR3 Unterstützung bis 2000Mhz
-Gutes Board Layout
 

HTPC:
1.mit onboard Grafik
Foxconn G45M-S ~77€
->G45-Chipsatz

-aktueller Chipsatz mit PCIe 2.0 Unterstützung
-sparsam
-HDMI und VGA-Port

2.ohne onboard Grafik
DFI LP JR P45-T2RS ~95€ ->Review
->P45-Chipsatz

-P45 Board im mATX Design
-Crossfire Ready (x8/x8)
-I/O Knöpfe auf der Platine
-DFI typisches OC-Bios (FSB >500)
 *Umfasst folgende Prozessoren:
Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800 und QX6700-QX9650
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600-Q9650
Intel Core 2 Duo E4300-E8500
Intel Pentium D 820-960
Intel Pentium Dual Core E2140-E2220
Intel Pentium 4 Extreme Edition 3,4-3,73 GHz
Intel Pentium Extreme Edition 840-965
Intel Pentium 4 520-672 und 3,4-3,8 GHz
Intel Celeron Dual Core E1200-E1400
Intel Celeron 420-440                                                                                                

*


*

 S.1366​*​*
->für Prozessoren der Corei7 (Nehalem) Reihe*

Einsteiger:
1.MSI X58 Pro ~159€
->X58-Chipsatz

-gutes Layout
-Crossfire (x16/x16/x4)
-DDR3-1066 (Tri.-Channel)
-zum übertakten geeignet
-gute Lüftersteuerung

2.Foxconn FLaming Blade GTI ~141€ ->Review
->X58-Chipsatz ohne NF200

-CF/SLI (x16/x16)
-Diagnose LED
-DDR3-1066 (Dual-Channel)
-bietet alle OC-Funktionen
 

Günstiger-Allrounder:
Biostar Tpower X58 ~193€ ->Review
->X58-Chipsatz + SLI-Unterstützung

-Wie von Biostar gewohnt eine günstige Übertakterplatine
-stabile Spannungsversorgung der CPU
-SLI (x16/x16/x1); Crossfire(x16/x8/x8)
-LED Poster; I/O, sowie Clear Cmos Knöpfe auf der Platine
-10 speicherbare Bios Profile

2.DFI LanParty DK X58-T3eH6 ~176€ ->Review
->X58-Chipsatz ohne NF200

-CF/SLI (x16/x16)
-Diagnose LED
-I/O-Shield
-Tri.-Channel DDR3 
Overclocking
1.Asus Rampage II Extreme ~283€ ->Review
->X58-Chipsatz + SLI-Unterstützung (NF200)

-Auf die Bedürfnisse eines Overclockers abgestimmtes Mainboard
-Dazu passende Aussattung (LCD Poster; I/O, Reset, sowie Tweakkit Schalter auf der Platine)
-Messpunkte zur bestimmung der aktuell anliegenden realen Spannung von CPU  etc.
-Mit dem Twaekkit lassen sich "Just in Time" alle Spannungen und Taktraten im Betrieb ändern
-gutes Zubehör

2.EVGA X58 SLI Classifield ~369€ ->Review
->X58-Chipsatz ohne NF200

-CF (x16/x16), SLI(x16/x16), Tri.-SLI (x16/x16/x8)
-I/O-Shield
-Diagnose LED
-gilt als ultimatives Board für den i7
High-End:
Crossfire u. SLI:
1.Asus P6T6 WS Revolution ~283€ ->Review
->X58-Chipsatz + SLI-Unterstützung (NF200)

-Ultimatives Board für den Sockel 1366
-Volle 16Lanes auf allen Slot's bei Tipple SLI (6 PCIe Slot's vorhanden)
-16Phasen CPU Spannungsversorgung
-Diagnose LED
-Asus "Express Gate" Mini-Betriebssystem

2.MSI Eclipse SLI ~238€ ->Review
->X58-Chipsatz + SLI-Unterstützung (NF200)

-DDR3 1800 (Tri.-Channel)
-Crossfire u. SLI (x16/x16/x8)
-I/O-Shield, Reset und OC-Knöpfe onboard
-X-FI Soundkarte
-feine Lüftersteuerung
HTPC: 
1.ohne onboard Grafik
DFI LP JR X58-T3H6 ~169€ ->Review
->X58-Chipsatz + SLI-Unterstützung

-Crossfire Ready (x16/x16)
-SLI-Ready (x16/x16)
-I/O-Shield, LED-Poster onboard
-DDR3-1066

2.ohne onboard Grafik
Asus Rampage II Gene  ~185€ ->Review
->X58-Chipsatz + SLI-Unterstützung

-umfangreiche Ausstattung
-I/O-Shield und Reset onboard
-Crossfire u. SLI (x16/x16)
-DDR3 1066 (Tri.-Channel)
-X-FI Soundkarte


*Umfasst folgende Prozessoren:
Intel Corei7 920-940
Intel Corei7 965EE​ *​*
*​


----------



## Fransen (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

*Kaufberatung "AMD-Mainboards"
* 
 *S.AM2(+)
*->für Prozessoren der K8; K10 und K10.5 Generation*
*Office/Einsteiger:
Elitegroup A780GM-A* ~50€ ->Review
->780G-Chipsatz

-sparsames und günstiges Office-Board
-onboard Grafik mit guter Performance
-Viele Anschlüsse für externe Geräte vorhanden
-aktuelle Southbridge
*

Günstiger-Allrounder:*
*1.Biostar TA790GX A2+* ~68€ ->Review
->790GX-Chipsatz

-aktueller Chipsatz und aktuelle Southbridge
-I/O Knöpfe auf der Platine
-Crossfire Ready (x8/x8)
-DDR2-1066
-gute Ausstattung
-Phenom II Ready

*2.Asrock A790GXH *~78€ ->Review
->790GX-Chipsatz
*
*-schnelle IGP (HD3300-128MB)
-I/O Knöpfe auf der Platine
-Crossfire Ready (x8/x8)
-niedrige Leistungsaufnahme
-Phenom II Ready
*

Overclocking:
1.Gigabyte GA790GP-UD4H* ~113€ ->Review
->790GX-Chipsatz

-Umfangreiches OC-Bios
-eignet sich auch gut um den Phenom II zu übertakten!!!!
-schnelle IGP inklusive einem HDMI-,DVI- und D-Sub Port
-Genügsam im Umgang mit Strom
-aktuellste AMD-Southbride (SB750)
-Crossfire Ready (x8/x8)
-Phenom II Ready

*2.MSI DKA790GX Platinum* ~104€ ->Sammelthread
->790GX-Chipsatz

-OC-Bios
-Reichhaltige Ausstattung
-Guten Stromsparmodus (ideal für einen schnellen HTPC)
-Knöpfe für Power, Reset und Clear CMOS auf der Platine
-Optisch gute Alternative zum Gigabyte
-DDR2-1066
-Phenom II Ready
*High-End:*
*1.*SLI:
*Asus Crosshair II Formula* ~125€ ->Review
->780a-Chipsatz
*
*-Ultimatives Overclocking Board für den Sockel AM2(+)
-LCD-Poster, I/O-, Clear CMOS Knöpfe auf der Platine
-Aufgeräumtes OC-Bios
-Sehr gute Lüftersteuerung
-Reihaltige Ausstattung (CoH: Oppositing Fronts; 3DMark 06)
-SLI-Ready (x16/x16) oder Tripple SLI (x8/x8/x8)
-Phenom II Ready

*2.*Crossfire:
*Asus** M3A79-T Deluxe *~148€ ->Review
->790FX-Chipsatz

-790FX Mainbaord mit aktueller Southbridge
-volle Crossfire Unterstützung (x16/x16) oder Quad-Crossfire (x8/x8/x8/x8)
-gute Lüftersteuerung
-Mini-Betriebssystem (Express-Gate) integriert
-I/O-Knöpfe auf der Platine
-gutes Layout
-Phenom II Ready
*

HTPC:*
[URL="http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,preisvergleich/a364099.html"]*DFI LP JR 790GX-M2RS* ~97€ ->Review
->790GX-Chipsatz

-mAtx Board mit 790GX Chipsatz
-schnelle IGP
-Diagnose Led's, sowie Power und Resetschalter
-Crossfire tauglich (x8/x8)
-DDR2-1066
-Phenom II Ready
*Umfasst folgende Prozessoren:
AMD Phenom II X4 920-955 (Deneb)
AMD Phenom X4 9100e-9950 (Agena)
AMD Phenom X3 8250e-8850 (Toliman)
AMD Athlon X2 6400+-7750+ (Kuma)
AMD Athlon X2 BE2300-BE2400 und 4050e-5050e (Brisbane)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+-6400+ (Windsor, Brisbane)
AMD Athlon 64 FX-62 (Windsor FX)
AMD Athlon 64 3000+-4000+ und LE1600-LE1640 (Orleans, Lima)
AMD Sempron X2 2100+ (Brisbane)
AMD Sempron LE1100-LE1200 (Lima, Sparta)
AMD Sempron 2800+-3800+ (Manila)
AMD Opteron 1210-1220
*S.AM3
*->für Prozessoren der Phenom II Reihe (K10.5)
Hier geht's lang zum Sammelthread von "Stefan Payne" (klick)

An diese Stelle sei nochmals gesagt, dass alle Prozessoren für den Sockel AM3 Abwärtskompatibel auf den Sockel AM2+ mit DDR2 Ram sind, für den Einsatz von DDR3 Ram ist aber zwingend ein AM3 Mainboard zu verwenden!!!​ 
*
Günstiger-Allrounder:
Asus M4A78T-E*~107€ ->Review
->790GX-Chipsatz

-790GX Chipsatz
-bis DDR3-1333
-Crossfire ready (x8/x8)
-gute Bios
-gutes und günstiges OC-Boards (Ref.-Takt von bis zu 330Mhz möglich)
*

Overclocking:*
*1.**Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P*~136€ ->Review
->790FX-Chipsatz

-790FX Chipsatz mit aktueller Southbridge (SB750)
-bis DDR3-1333
-Crossfire ready (x16/x16)
-viele externe, sowie interne Anschlüsse
-I/O-Shield
*
2.Asus Crosshair III Formula *~151€ ->Review
->790FX-Chipsatz

-CF (x16/x16)
-DDR3-1066
-I/O-Shield
-X-Fi-Sound
*High-End:*
*1.*Crossfire
*Asus M4A79T-Deluxe*~145€ ->Review
->790FX-Chipsatz

-790FX Chipsatz mit aktueller Southbridge (SB750)
-bis DDR3-1333
-Crossfire ready (x16/x16)-(x8/x8/x8/x8)
*
2.*Crossfire
*MSI 790FX-GD70*~146€ ->Review
->790FX-Chipsatz

-790FX Chipsatz mit aktueller Southbridge (SB750)
-bis DDR3-1333
-Crossfire ready (x16/x16)-(x8/x8/x8/x8)
-I/O-SHield mit OC-Fuktionen
-LED-Poster​


----------



## Fransen (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

*"Chipsätze im Detail"

Intel:
Sockel 775
Nvidia nForce:
Intel-Chipsätze:
Intel-Chipsätze:

*​----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*AMD:
Sockel AM2(+)

* * 
AMD-Chipsätze:
*​


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

nForce für Intel, da kannst alle Chips in eine Tüte stecken, weils die selben sind.

Technische Daten:
integrierte D3D10 GPU mit HD Beschleunigung (bei der 8100 deaktiviert, bei den 720A ist die Grafik deaktiviert), 16 + 3 Lanes, 4 Devices maximal, Gigabit LAN On Chip.


----------



## Fransen (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

So, jetzt fehlt nur noch der Text und etwas Feinschliff bei der Auswahl der Mainboards.

Für Kritik bin ich gerne offen.
->natürlich auch für Vorschläge bei der Auswahl.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Bei Intel High End Board hättest du noch das Asus Revolution für Sockel 1366 zupacken können. Du hast ein 1366 Board als OC Tipp aber keins für High End?


----------



## Fransen (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei Intel High End Board hättest du noch das Asus Revolution für Sockel 1366 zupacken können. Du hast ein 1366 Board als OC Tipp aber keins für High End?



Aktuell ist die Liste ja noch im Beta-Stadium, deshalb bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



Fransen schrieb:


> Aktuell ist die Liste ja noch im Beta-Stadium, deshalb bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar.


 
Achso. 
Dann fehlt noch das Einsteigerboard. Nicht zu verwechseln mit Office Boards. Außerdem solltest du noch eine Möglichkeit für Micro ATX drinnen haben.
Einige User möchten auch solche Boards kennen lernen.


----------



## riedochs (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



Fransen schrieb:


> Aktuell ist die Liste ja noch im Beta-Stadium, deshalb bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar.



Ist aber schon recht gut.


----------



## Fransen (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Achso.
> Dann fehlt noch das Einsteigerboard. Nicht zu verwechseln mit Office Boards. Außerdem solltest du noch eine Möglichkeit für Micro ATX drinnen haben.
> Einige User möchten auch solche Boards kennen lernen.



mATX ist gerade in Arbeit, allerdings weiß ich noch kein gutes Micro ATX Board für den Sockel 775.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ist aber schon recht gut.


 
Finde ich auch, aber er bitte ja um Tipps und Verbesserungsvorschläge.

Hab jetzt nicht genau geguckt. Schreibst du auch rein, welche Prozessoren worauf passen?



Fransen schrieb:


> mATX ist gerade in Arbeit, allerdings weiß ich noch kein gutes Micro ATX Board für den Sockel 775.


 
Ist bei Intel auch echt schwer, weil Micro ATX meist bedeutet:
Vollkommen grottig bis Aldi Technik.


----------



## Fransen (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nicht genau geguckt. Schreibst du auch rein, welche Prozessoren worauf passen?



Nein, bis jetzt habe ich garnicht erst daran gedacht, aber ein guter Tipp.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



Fransen schrieb:


> Nein, bis jetzt habe ich garnicht erst daran gedacht, aber ein guter Tipp.


 
Dachte ich doch, dass ich das nicht gelesen habe.
Wäre aber cool. Dann reicht ein Blick und ich weiß, welcher Prozessor mit welchem Bios worauf passt.
Gerade für AMD Aufrüster wäre es sinnvoll.


----------



## riedochs (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist bei Intel auch echt schwer, weil Micro ATX meist bedeutet:
> Vollkommen grottig bis Aldi Technik.



So schlimm ist es auch nicht. Ich habe auch in meinem Server ein Intel Board im mATX Format und das ist schon recht gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



riedochs schrieb:


> So schlimm ist es auch nicht. Ich habe auch in meinem Server ein Intel Board im mATX Format und das ist schon recht gut.


 
Ich finde die AMD Lösungen ein wenig besser.
Was für ein System hast du denn als Server laufen?


----------



## riedochs (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich finde die AMD Lösungen ein wenig besser.
> Was für ein System hast du denn als Server laufen?



Das muesste das Board sein: Intel Executive Series DQ965GF, Q965 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Als CPU ist ein Pentium DualCore E2140 im Einsatz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Das Board ist ja knuddelig. 
Aber als Sever reicht das locker. Läuft das 24/7 bei dir durch?


----------



## riedochs (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Board ist ja knuddelig.
> Aber als Sever reicht das locker. Läuft das 24/7 bei dir durch?



Ja, seit 13 Monaten problemlos.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ja, seit 13 Monaten problemlos.


 
Respekt. 
Gute Komponenten gewählt.
Der Server von meinem Schwiegerdaddy läuft auch schon seit 2 Jahren durch. Ist ein AMD System mit einem X2 4000 drauf, runtergetaktet auf 2x 1,8GHz.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Fransen könntes du das "MSI DKA790GX Platinum" und "ASUS M3A78-T" mit reinnehmen?


----------



## riedochs (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Respekt.
> Gute Komponenten gewählt.
> Der Server von meinem Schwiegerdaddy läuft auch schon seit 2 Jahren durch. Ist ein AMD System mit einem X2 4000 drauf, runtergetaktet auf 2x 1,8GHz.



Bin sehr zufrieden damit.



Uziflator schrieb:


> Fransen könntes du das "MSI DKA790GX Platinum" und "ASUS M3A78-T" mit reinnehmen?



Gute Idee.


----------



## Fransen (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Gute Idee.[/quote]



Uziflator schrieb:


> Fransen könntes du das "MSI DKA790GX Platinum" und "ASUS M3A78-T" mit reinnehmen?



MSI ist mit drin.
Eine gute Alternative zum buten Gigabyte.

Aber ich wüsste gerade nicht, wo ich das Asus noch unterbringen könnte?!?


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Bei Overclocking


----------



## Fransen (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nicht genau geguckt. Schreibst du auch rein, welche Prozessoren worauf passen?



Gefixt.



Uziflator schrieb:


> Bei Overclocking



Mmmhh, mal sehen, ich denke, dass ich im Bereich Overclocking mit dem Gigabyte und dem MSI schon recht gut aufgestellt bin.
Oder findet ihr, dass ich das Gigabyte oder das MSI tauschen sollte?!?

Eines hinzufügen möchte ich eigentlich nicht mehr, wenn dann nur austauschen, denn der Thread soll einem nur Tipps für die jeweiligen Anwendungen geben und keine komplette Marktübersicht werden.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ist aber schon recht gut.


 Find ich auch schon gut.
Könntest vieleichcht das DFI Lanparty P45 mATX Board dazupacken
(weiß grad nicht wie das heißt)


----------



## Fransen (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



diedudelsack schrieb:


> Find ich auch schon gut.
> Könntest vieleichcht das DFI Lanparty P45 mATX Board dazupacken
> (weiß grad nicht wie das heißt)



Das ist eine gute Idee.
->wäre auch so das einzige gute mATX Board für den S.775....


----------



## XstarTT (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Jo Fransen ^^... echt coole Liste bis jetzt ^^ 
weiter so  ist echt hilfreich, auch wenn ich ma wieder kein geld für neue Hardware hab xD


----------



## Fransen (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



XstarTT schrieb:


> Jo Fransen ^^... echt coole Liste bis jetzt ^^
> weiter so  ist echt hilfreich, auch wenn ich ma wieder kein geld für neue Hardware hab xD



Danke; Danke.
Das Liebe Geld, als Schüler sind wir echt arm dran.


----------



## LittleBrother (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Es ist ein schöner Thread geworden.

Evtl. würde ich noch eine Rubrik mit Fachbegriffen hinzufügen; denn nicht jeder weiß, was EPP/XMP etc. heißt.


----------



## Fransen (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



LittleBrother schrieb:


> Es ist ein schöner Thread geworden.
> 
> Evtl. würde ich noch eine Rubrik mit Fachbegriffen hinzufügen; denn nicht jeder weiß, was EPP/XMP etc. heißt.



Danke.
Das mit den Fachbegriffen überdenke ich nochmal, aber ich denke, dass in der Kaufberatung jetzt nich soo viele zu finden sind.


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

schöner Thread geworden. die Auswahl ist gut..nur schade das es meist überlesen wird..


----------



## Fransen (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> schöner Thread geworden. die Auswahl ist gut..nur schade das es meist überlesen wird..



Danke.
Aber das es schnell überlesen wird habe ich auch schon gemerkt.

/Edit
Erste AM3-Boards der Liste beigefügt.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Schöner Thread für die Hilfesuchenden.
Und danke für die Verlinkung meines HowTo's 

Vllt solltest du beim Tpower I45 noch ergänzen, dass man den Lüfter nur alternativ verwenden kann, nicht zwingend, wie man wegen des Bildes vermuten könnte.


----------



## Fransen (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Schöner Thread für die Hilfesuchenden.
> Und danke für die Verlinkung meines HowTo's


Danke.
Dein Thread musste einfach mit dahin, Mainboards und Overclocking gehören einfach zusammen.



> Vllt solltest du beim Tpower I45 noch ergänzen, dass man den Lüfter nur alternativ verwenden kann, nicht zwingend, wie man wegen des Bildes vermuten könnte.


Alles klar, wird ergänzt.


----------



## Hypnos (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



Fransen schrieb:


> *Overclocking:*
> 
> *1.Gigabyte GA790GP-DS4H* ~120€ ->Review
> -Umfangreiches OC-Bios
> ...


 

Warum ist dieses Board nicht "Phenom II ready"? Läuft der PII hier nur mit BIOS-Update?
Das wäre schlecht, ich hab nämlich keinen Prozessor dafür und wollte mir eigentlich dieses Board holen ^^​


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

GIGABYTE - Product - Motherboard - Specification - GA-MA790GP-DS4H (rev. 1.0)

Ist es doch?!
Der Phenom2 läuft eigentlich überall da wo ein Phenom1 drin läuft, ein BIOS Update ist aber sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Fransen (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



Hypnos schrieb:


> Warum ist dieses Board nicht "Phenom II ready"? Läuft der PII hier nur mit BIOS-Update?
> Das wäre schlecht, ich hab nämlich keinen Prozessor dafür und wollte mir eigentlich dieses Board holen ^^​



Ja, wie Stefan schon sagte, ist es Phenom II Ready.
Ich dachte der Satz "...eignet sich auch gut um den neuen Phenom II zu übertakten!!!!" würde schon Gewissheit bringen.

/Edit
Da das Foxconn A7DA-S so günstig zu bekommen ist, kommt es nun in die Rubrik "Günstige-Allrounder" mit herein.


----------



## Hypnos (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> GIGABYTE - Product - Motherboard - Specification - GA-MA790GP-DS4H (rev. 1.0)
> 
> Ist es doch?!
> Der Phenom2 läuft eigentlich überall da wo ein Phenom1 drin läuft, ein BIOS Update ist aber sehr zu empfehlen!


 
Ich les da nirgends explizit "Phenom II ready" (oder überseh ich da was) und da es hier auch nicht extra dran stand hat mich das etwas stutzig gemacht.
Das der PII in fast allen AM2+ Boards läuft ist mir schon bewusst, nur wird er von einigen
ohne ein neues BIOS nicht richtig erkannt.
Aber der Tipp mit dem Übertakten hätte mir schon zu denken geben müssen.
Naja ich danke euch beiden, dann kann ich ja beruhigt das Board bestellen


----------



## Schneider (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Gibt es eigentlich Perfomence unterschiede zwischen den "Einsteiger Office" Modellen und den "High End" Modellen? Oder besteht der Unterschied nur darin das die "High End" Modelle mehr Steckplätze haben und sich leichter übertakten lassen?

Und welche Mainboards ohne IGP würdet ihr empfehlen?(Bis 120€)


----------



## Fransen (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



Schneider schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Perfomence unterschiede zwischen den "Einsteiger Office" Modellen und den "High End" Modellen? Oder besteht der Unterschied nur darin das die "High End" Modelle mehr Steckplätze haben und sich leichter übertakten lassen?
> 
> Und welche Mainboards ohne IGP würdet ihr empfehlen?(Bis 120€)



Die Unterschiede sind im wesentlichen der Chipsatz, das Bios, sowie die Austattung.

Die High-End Modelle haben im Unterschied zum Einsteiger Modell einen Chipsatz der viele PCIe Lanes bereitstellen kann, was vorallem für User mit Multi-GPU-Systemen interassant ist und zudem gut zum übertakten geeignet sind.
Weiterhin fällt die Ausstattung der High End Modelle sehr üppig aus, mit LCD Poster, I/O-,Reset Knöpfen auf der Platine, ein oder zwei SLI/Crossfire Brücke(n) usw. bieten diese deutlich mehr, als das ECS im Bereich "Einsteiger".

Für welchen Sockel möchtest du ein MoBo haben??


----------



## Schneider (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Ich will für den den Phenom X4 940 also AM2+. Oder ist das eigentlich egal ob mit oder ohne IGP?Aber normalerweise müssten dann die Mainboards ohne IGP besser ausgerüstet sein als die mit, da die Grakas ja auch was kosten und dann vielleicht an etwas anderem gespart wird oder?

Sorry ich meinte vorhin den Unterschied zwischen "Günstigen Allrounder" und "High End".

EDIT:Ist es eigentlich egal ob ich die Alte oder Neue Southbridge kaufe?Oder ist es besser wenn ich ein Mainboard mit SB750 nehme,da ich wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr eine AM3 Cpu kaufe.


----------



## Fransen (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



Schneider schrieb:


> Ich will für den den Phenom X4 940 also AM2+. Oder ist das eigentlich egal ob mit oder ohne IGP?Aber normalerweise müssten dann die Mainboards ohne IGP besser ausgerüstet sein als die mit, da die Grakas ja auch was kosten und dann vielleicht an etwas anderem gespart wird oder?


Nein, die richtig guten ohne IGP fangen meiner Meinung nach erst beim 790FX an, dieser ist aber auch nur auf den teuren High-End Boards verbaut.
In der Preisklasse >130/140€ würde ich zu einem gut ausgestatteten 790GX Board greifen.

Ein Board mit IGP hat immernoch den Vorteil, dass wenn deine "normale" Grafikkarte mal den Geist aufgibt, du immernoch den PC weiternutzen kannst.



Schneider schrieb:


> Sorry ich meinte vorhin den Unterschied zwischen "Günstigen Allrounder" und "High End".


Im Endeffekt auch derselbe, wenn auch nicht so groß.
*
Fallbeispiel AMD:*
High-End:
-790FX oder 780a SLI Chipsatz
-optimal für Multi GPU
-bestmögliche Austattung (LCD-Poster, I/O-,Reset-Knöpfe onboard etc.)
-meistens recht gut zum oc'en geeignet
-Zielgruppe:"Multi GPU User; Enthusiasten"

Günstiger-Allrounder:
-790GX Chipsatz
-durchschnittliches bis gutes OC-Verhalten
-nur das nötigste an Ausstattung
-gutes P/L Verhältniss
Zielgruppe:"Sparsame Aufrüster"

Overclocking:
-790GX Chipsatz
-die Boards haben sich in Sachen "Übertakten" schon bewährt
-gutes Bios, mit fein einstellbaren Stufen und vielen Optionen
-gute Ausstattung
-stabile Spannungsversorgung
Zielgruppe:"Overclocker"



Schneider schrieb:


> EDIT:Ist es eigentlich egal ob ich die Alte oder Neue Southbridge kaufe?Oder ist es besser wenn ich ein Mainboard mit SB750 nehme,da ich wahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr eine AM3 Cpu kaufe.



Kauf' lieber ein Board mit einer aktuellen SB, denn diese hat deutliche Vorteile gegenüber ihrem Vorgänger.


----------



## Fransen (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

**Update**

Biostar TA790GX A2+ aus der Liste entfernt, da es nicht mehr verfügbar ist.​


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Sapphire PURE CrossFireX PC-AM2RS790G was sagt ihr zu dem Board als zweit Board zum benchen?


----------



## Fransen (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Sapphire PURE CrossFireX PC-AM2RS790G was sagt ihr zu dem Board als zweit Board zum benchen?



Der Preis schaut interessant aus, gibt es schon Test's zu dem Board?!?


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

habe gestern Versucht danach zu googeln konnte nix finden...bilder sind ehr rar..


----------



## Fransen (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> habe gestern Versucht danach zu googeln konnte nix finden...bilder sind ehr rar..



Vom Layout schaut es dem Jetway HA07 Ultra recht ähnlich.
Eventuell sind es sogar Zwillinge (was ich ganz stark vermute) und du kannst dich grob an Test von diesem Board orientieren.

->Klick

Die Austattung ist auf jedenfall OC tauglich und das Jetway scheint ganz gut zu gehen.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

was ich festgestellt habe das Jetway hat bessere ISO's auf dem Board...


----------



## Fransen (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> was ich festgestellt habe das Jetway hat bessere ISO's auf dem Board...



Aber sonst schauen die weitesgehend ähnlich aus.
->jedenfalls auf den ersten Blick.

Ich bin mal gespannt ob PCGH das Sapphire in nächster Zeit mal zum testen bekommt, gute Chancen auf den Preistipp hätte es.


----------



## niclas66 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



> *Günstiger-Allrounder:*
> *1.Foxconn A7DA-S *~75€ ->Review
> *
> 
> ...



Kling ganz gut... Aber wo bitte schön finde ich das für 75€? Geizhals.at spuckt nur Ergebnisse über 100€ aus...


----------



## Fransen (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



niclas66 schrieb:


> Kling ganz gut... Aber wo bitte schön finde ich das für 75€? Geizhals.at spuckt nur Ergebnisse über 100€ aus...



Anscheinend hat sich der Preis wieder nach oben korrigiert, zweitweise war es zu den gennanten 75€ erhältlich.
->bei "computeruniverse.net" ist es noch für 80€ erhältlich

Die Liste wird  gleich aktualisiert.

/Edit
So nun ist das Biostar TA790GX A2+ wieder mit in der Tabelle, da wieder verfügbar...


----------



## Fransen (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

**Update*
*Erste AM3 Boards der Liste hinzugefügt.
Aktuel beindet sich die Liste der AM3-Boards aber noch im Aufbau.




> *
> Günstiger-Allrounder:
> Asus M4A78T-E*~125€ ->Review
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Fransen (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

**Update*
*Alle Bilder wieder hinzugefügt, welche auf misteriöse Weise verschwunden waren...​


----------



## ThoR65 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



Fransen schrieb:


> Gute Idee.
> 
> 
> MSI ist mit drin.
> ...


 
Sorry.... aber die Farbgebung hat doch nicht ernshaft was mit ner Kaufberatung zu tun, oder? 
Und das Biosstar als OC-Tipp bei den 775er Sockel? 
Aber nun denn. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack. Ansonsten gute Arbeit.


----------



## Fransen (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



ThoR65 schrieb:


> Sorry.... aber die Farbgebung hat doch nicht ernshaft was mit ner Kaufberatung zu tun, oder?


Doch, für viele ist dies Ausschlaggebend.
Deshalb habe ich auch zwei fast gleichwertige Mainboards angegeben.



ThoR65 schrieb:


> Und das Biosstar als OC-Tipp bei den 775er Sockel?



Doch, das T-Power ist eines der besten OC-Mainboards, die du kaufen kannst.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Fransen wirst du noch deine Chipsätze beschreiben? die Sockel sind zumindest erstmal Aufgeführt


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Bei den AMD Chipsätzen könnt er ja auf meinen AM3 Sammelthread verweisen


----------



## Fransen (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> Fransen wirst du noch deine Chipsätze beschreiben? die Sockel sind zumindest erstmal Aufgeführt



Meinst du soetwas hier??
->sry. ich stehe gerade irgendwie auf dem "Schlauch"...?!?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bei den AMD Chipsätzen könnt er ja auf meinen AM3 Sammelthread verweisen


Ist doch schon.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

ja das meine ich aber es ist doch noch nicht fertig..oder?


----------



## Fransen (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> ja das meine ich aber es ist doch noch nicht fertig..oder?



Noch nicht ganz, aber aktuell fehlt die Zeit dazu.

Was würdest du denn noch hinzufügen bzw. ändern??


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

nur ne kurze Beschreibung was die Chips so können PCIe Lanes usw. mehr nicht


----------



## Fransen (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> nur ne kurze Beschreibung was die Chips so können PCIe Lanes usw. mehr nicht



Das ist doch schon da.

/Edit
Ich weiß jetzt auch wie ihr darauf kommt, dass Album, in dem die Bilder lagen, war garnicht öffentlich.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

hä gestern war es nicht da..jetzt sehe ich es ..so ist gut..mehr brauchen wir nicht..


----------



## Fransen (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> hä gestern war es nicht da..jetzt sehe ich es ..so ist gut..mehr brauchen wir nicht..



Danke übrigens für deine Werbung in der Signatur.


----------



## MaN!aC (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



niclas66 schrieb:


> Kling ganz gut... Aber wo bitte schön finde ich das für 75€? Geizhals.at spuckt nur Ergebnisse über 100€ aus...


Wenn es interessiert, das Foxconn A7DA-S gibt es bei allen KCN-Computer Händlern für 85€. Was immer noch günstiger ist als bei Geizhals 

MfG

MaN!aC


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



Fransen schrieb:


> Danke übrigens für deine Werbung in der Signatur.


das nache ich nicht ganz uneigennützig, so kann ich bei Kaufberatung gleich mal sagen guck mal in die Siggi was der Fransen da tolles gemacht hat..


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

wollte noch etwas bemerken, würde das Foxconn A7DA-S und das DKA790GX Plat. tauschen..und den Preis für das Foxconn nicht vergessen anzupassen. Nachteil beim DKA ist das es keinen P8 hat..man munkelt ja es soll was bringen..ausserdem ist mir schon eines Abgraucht(bin aber nicht der einzige) vermute das die Phasen des DKA mieserabel sind.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Naja, MSI optimiert wohl ihre SPannungsregler in der Regel eher auf Effizienz als auf hohe Leistung, was Nachteile beim OC hat, aber Vorteile beim Verbrauch...


----------



## Fransen (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> wollte noch etwas bemerken, würde das Foxconn A7DA-S und das DKA790GX Plat. tauschen..und den Preis für das Foxconn nicht vergessen anzupassen.


Alles klar, aber hat das Foxconn in Sachen OC überhaupt was zu bieten?!?
->ich kenne das Board leider nicht sehr genau.


----------



## leorphee (7. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Ich sage mal Danke, schöne übersicht und habe viele meiner Favoriten wieder gefunden. Was ich noch gerne gesucht und gefunden hätte wäre ein Tread der sich speziel mit dem Chip an sich auseinander setzt das mann vergleichen kann was kann der eine und was der andere. unterschied zwischen dem Intel 45 und dem 48 oder bei AMD der 790 und der 780 und der unterschied zwischen dem FX GX etc... wie die alle heißen.


----------



## Fransen (8. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



leorphee schrieb:


> Ich sage mal Danke, schöne übersicht und habe viele meiner Favoriten wieder gefunden. Was ich noch gerne gesucht und gefunden hätte wäre ein Tread der sich speziel mit dem Chip an sich auseinander setzt das mann vergleichen kann was kann der eine und was der andere. unterschied zwischen dem Intel 45 und dem 48 oder bei AMD der 790 und der 780 und der unterschied zwischen dem FX GX etc... wie die alle heißen.



Danke erstmal.
Meinst du zufällig soetwas hier?!?

**Update**

* Kleinigkeiten wurden verbessert, danke an "Lordac" für die Vorschläge.*

* Die X58 Boards haben ein Refresh erhalten und die Preise wurden auf den neuesten Stand gebracht.*

* Weiterhin bin ich gerade die AMD-Boards am überarbeiten.*

* >Stay Tuned.<*

* Grüße*
* Fransen*​


----------



## leorphee (8. März 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

@ Fransen
Ja schon gut muss ich wohl übersehen haben, aber was es im einzelnen für vorteile bringt zwischen den Chips? Da muss ich wohl noch mehr lesen damit ich mit den reinen Daten was anfangen kann.
Noch mal Danke... es ist dennoch eine sehr schöne Übersicht!
Ich hätte da noch ein Board für dich (die Liste) für Intel 775 welches sogar von PCGH empfohlen wird: *Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3 P/R, *die sollen sich sehr gut Übertakten lassen*.
*


----------



## FatalMistake (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

hey leute,
Wie siehst in Sachen OC mit einem Abit X48 aus? oder allgemein die Verarbeitung usw? Im Gegensatz zu Biostar TP I45 HP.
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 775 - Abit IX48-GT3

vom Preis her ja verlockend oder? ein X48 für unter 150 euro...

Was meint ihr?

mfg


----------



## Fransen (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Ich habe mich gerade mal ein bisschen schlau gemacht bzw. versucht mich schlau zu machen.

Online gibt es so gut wie keine Reviews auf die schnelle zu finden, daher kann ich auch kein Urteil zu dem Board fällen.

Persönlich würde ich aber lieber zu einem bewährten Board greifen wie z.b:

1.DFI LanParty DK X48-T2RS ~140€
2.DFI LP DK X38-T2R ~120€
3.Asus P5E-Deluxe ~150€

Alle sind in derselben Preisklasse angesiedelt und Kampferprobt.

Aber tendenziell würde ich eher zu einem P45 Board gehen, falls nicht unbedingt CF benötigt wird.

Das T-Power I45 bzw. das Gigabyte EP45-UD3P sind kaum schlechter bzw. teilweise den günstigen X38/X48-Platinen sogar Vorzuziehen.


----------



## legacyofart (16. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Heyho stecke grade irgendwie in der Klemme, hatte nen MSI k9n2 MoBo mit Nforce chipsatz. Dies war der Fehlkauf schlechthin..

Jetzt ist das ding schon das 2x hin und immer ein Monat warten bis mal ersatz kommt geht mir echt aufn ****.

Da ich mir son ******* nicht nocheinmal antuhen möchte suche ich mir jetzt nen Ordentliches/bezahlbares Intel System für sockel 775. 

Also MSI fällt schonmal durch XD sowie Gigabyte und Biostar.. von den P5Q Boards sind mir fehler bekannt auf die ich kein Bock hab... -.-*' also was wäre die alternative für nen P45 chipsatz?

Falls es keine Alternative gibt.. dann wohl doch X48 dann eher P5E Deluxe oder Rampage Formula (nur 10€ teurer)? Das P5E Deluxe ist doch die Abgspeckte version des Rampage Formula und bist auf ein paar anschlüße / Heatpipes baugleich?


----------



## Fransen (16. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Das MSI ist doch ein AMD-Boards, möchtest du nicht weiter auf AMD setzen?!?

Wäre eigentlich die bessere Wahl, denn der S.775 liegt gerade "im Sterben".

Der S.AM2 bzw AM3 bietet einen guten, ausgereiften und zukunftsicheren Unterbau.

Die Chipsätze von AMD sind sehr attraktiv, wieso also auf ein S:775 System umschwenken?!?

Was hast du denn gegen Biostar und Gigabyte?!?

**Update*
In der AF wurde heute ein Review zu dem neuen M-ATX Board für Intels S.1366 veröffentlicht(namentlich: Asus Rampage II Gene).

Hier gehts lang...

*​


----------



## legacyofart (16. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Eigentlich haste recht, auf 775 zu wechseln wäre Quatsch! Auch wenn der Q9450-9650 im "rechnen" deutlich besser als der AMD Phenom II 940 ist. Aber mich als "Zocker" intressiert das eigentlich wenig. Ein hoher und stabiler Takt ist für mich Nr.1 denn ein Q9650 nimmt einen Phenom II 940 bei gleichem Takt nicht viel, liege ich da richtig?

Bisjetzt hatte ich halt nie Probleme mit Intel Systemen (Das war der Hauptgrund eigentlich für den geplanten umzug aber zum glück gibt es hier erfahrene Leute die einem das ausreden können *nochmal Glück gehabt*), aber das liegt ja meistens auch nicht am Prozessor sondern am MoBo bzw dem MoBo Chipsatz. MSI MoBo mit nForce chipsatz ist halt DER nervenaufreibenste Fehlkauf seit Jahren gewesen deswegen: Die nächsten 2 Jahre kein nforce und kein MSI..  

Zum Thema Gigabyte und Biostar: Ich find die Boards einfach häßlich (Bunte Boards gehören nicht in mein Gehäuse) auch wenn sie wohl mit die Besten boards was OC und Stabilität angeht ausliefern. Würde Gigabyte mal schöne Boards rausbringen würden sie mich sicherlich als Kunden gewinnen..

Wie meinst du das mit Zukunftssicher? Unterstützt der Phenom II 940 doch nur DDR2 oder? Nen AM3 Board könnte ich mir noch leisten, diese boards unterstützen aber nur DDR3 Speicher und so würde der Phenom II doch wieder unütze werden, ausserdem kann ich mir die DDR3 Speicherpreise nicht leisten XD die sind echt zu Teuer.

Also ambesten Beschreibe ich meine momentahne Situation mal genauer: (Sorry schonmal ) 

1x MoBo durchgebrannt hat 5 Wochen gedauert, bis ich ersatz hatte. Alle anderen Komponenten waren ok.

2x MoBo schrottet den Prozessor und dannach sich selber.. "toll" hab ich mir gedacht.

So und jetzt bietet sich mir die chance ein neues System zusammenzustellen denn:
Wenn das MoBo noch 1x Reklamiert wird kriege ich das "Recht" auf Geld zurück oder Umtausch in ein anderes gleichwertiges oder höherwertiges Produkt (mit aufpreis)

Das der Phenom 9950 BE geschrottet wurde war eigentlich eher nen Glücksfall, denn er kann laut Lieferanten weder Repariert noch ausgetauscht werden und ich kriege eine Gutschrift für dessen shop in höhe de Kaufpreises, hoffe ich. ( Wenns der momentane Marktwert ist, krieg ichn rappel)

Also sieht mein System wiefolgt aus:
8GB ADATA PC6400 (800mhz) Vitesta Extrem
K9N2 Platinum ((Gerne Tauschen in ???))
Phenom 9950 BE ((wird dann getauscht in AMD Phenom II 940 BE))
Creativ-XFI-Music
Gainward nvidia geforce GTX260
Western Digital Caviar Blue @640gb
+System Festplatte (wird noch gekauft)
OCZ StealthXstream 600W

Tja nur welches Motherboard nuh...?

Achso danKe übrigens für die Kaufberatung und vorallem der Chipsatz auflistung die ist wirklich hilfreich gewesen, hat ne menge ??? gelöst  Und das du dich auchnochweiter um deine  Thread kümmsert find ich auch super, tolle PCGH community eben! 

EDIT: Sorry fürs viele schreiben und danke fürs Lesen :>


----------



## Fransen (17. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



legacyofart schrieb:


> Eigentlich haste recht, auf 775 zu wechseln wäre Quatsch! Auch wenn der Q9450-9650 im "rechnen" deutlich besser als der AMD Phenom II 940 ist. Aber mich als "Zocker" intressiert das eigentlich wenig. Ein hoher und stabiler Takt ist für mich Nr.1 denn ein Q9650 nimmt einen Phenom II 940 bei gleichem Takt nicht viel, liege ich da richtig?


Das Duell P2-940 vs. Q9650 geht in den meisten Fällen unentschieden aus.
Beide CPUs geben sich in den Games nicht viel, der Vorteil des PII ist die günstige und zukunftssichere Plattform.



legacyofart schrieb:


> Bisjetzt hatte ich halt nie Probleme mit Intel Systemen (Das war der Hauptgrund eigentlich für den geplanten umzug aber zum glück gibt es hier erfahrene Leute die einem das ausreden können *nochmal Glück gehabt*), aber das liegt ja meistens auch nicht am Prozessor sondern am MoBo bzw dem MoBo Chipsatz. MSI MoBo mit nForce chipsatz ist halt DER nervenaufreibenste Fehlkauf seit Jahren gewesen deswegen: Die nächsten 2 Jahre kein nforce und kein MSI..






legacyofart schrieb:


> Zum Thema Gigabyte und Biostar: Ich find die Boards einfach häßlich (Bunte Boards gehören nicht in mein Gehäuse) auch wenn sie wohl mit die Besten boards was OC und Stabilität angeht ausliefern. Würde Gigabyte mal schöne Boards rausbringen würden sie mich sicherlich als Kunden gewinnen..


Ach, dass ist der Grund, hätte ich mit ja denken können, nunja es geht auch ohne die beiden.



legacyofart schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit Zukunftssicher? Unterstützt der Phenom II 940 doch nur DDR2 oder? Nen AM3 Board könnte ich mir noch leisten, diese boards unterstützen aber nur DDR3 Speicher und so würde der Phenom II doch wieder unütze werden, ausserdem kann ich mir die DDR3 Speicherpreise nicht leisten XD die sind echt zu Teuer.


Das mit dem Zukunftssicher meine ich so, du hast bei AMD, im Falle eines Neukaufes mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1.Du kaufst ein AM2(+) Board mit AM2(+) CPU und hast später die Möglichkeit, falls gewünscht, dank guter (Abwärts-)Kompatibilität eine evtl. schnellere AM3-CPU zu verbauen.(DDR2)

2.Du kaufst ein AM2(+) Board mit AM3 CPU und hast die Möglichkeit in Zukunft auf ein AM3 Board und DDR3-Speicher umzurüsten und nochmals später, falls gewünscht, auf eine evtl. schnellere AM3 CPU aufzurüsten.(DDR2) ->(DDR3)

3.Du setzt direkt auf ein AM3-Board + AM3 CPU (+DDR3-Speicher) und wechselst später evtl. mal die CPU, auf ein schnelleres Modell.(DDR3)



legacyofart schrieb:


> Also ambesten Beschreibe ich meine momentahne Situation mal genauer: (Sorry schonmal )
> 
> 1x MoBo durchgebrannt hat 5 Wochen gedauert, bis ich ersatz hatte. Alle anderen Komponenten waren ok.
> 
> ...


Gehe mal vom aktuellen Marktwert aus.
Was aber immerhin noch so 130-140€ sein sollten.



legacyofart schrieb:


> Also sieht mein System wiefolgt aus:
> 8GB ADATA PC6400 (800mhz) Vitesta Extrem
> K9N2 Platinum ((Gerne Tauschen in ???))
> Phenom 9950 BE ((wird dann getauscht in AMD Phenom II 940 BE))
> ...



Bei den Mainboards empfehle ich dir eins mit 790GX-Chipsatz.
Wie z.b das Asus M3A78-T oder M4A78-E.

Beide eignen sich gut zum Übertakten und bieten ein ordentliches P/L-Verhältniss.

Bei der CPU würde ich schauen, ob ich nicht evtl. noch auf einen Phenom II X4-AM3 warte.

Die CPUs ala 925 bzw. 945 sollen noch diesen Monat auf den Markt kommen und sind AM3-CPUs, soll heißen, dass du später nochmals einfacher den Unterbau wechseln kannst.(s.o)

Die AM3-Phenoms sollten kaum teurer bzw. garnicht teurer als ihre AM2 Pendants sein.

Zum OC brauchst du bei den aktuellen Phenoms nicht unbedingt mehr eine BE mit offenem Multi., die "normalen" Phenoms gehen auch so ganz gut.

/Edit
Danke fürs Lob.


----------



## legacyofart (17. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Na toll.. jetzt kauf ich mir dochn AM3 System mit DDR3 Speicher >.< soll ja schon am 20.4 soweit sein. Mal kucken was der Phenom 2 X4 955 so drauf hat :O ich werde dann nochmal genauere daten Posten, was mach ich jetzt mit meinem DDR2 Speicher? -.-** bzw das alte board muss auchnochmal durhbrennen XD


----------



## Fransen (17. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



legacyofart schrieb:


> Na toll.. jetzt kauf ich mir dochn AM3 System mit DDR3 Speicher >.< soll ja schon am 20.4 soweit sein. Mal kucken was der Phenom 2 X4 955 so drauf hat :O ich werde dann nochmal genauere daten Posten, was mach ich jetzt mit meinem DDR2 Speicher? -.-**



Ich persönlich würde eher auf eine AM3-CPU + AM2-Board setzen.

Dann stehen dir alle Möglichkeiten offen, die Leistung ist vollkommen ausreichend und DDR2 Speicher hast du ja auch schon massig.


----------



## Gast3737 (17. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

zu deinen MB empfehlungen S. 1366 OC könnte noch dazu x58-Extreme und für CF/SLI könnte man noch das Foxconn Bloodrage einfügen


----------



## Fransen (17. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> zu deinen MB empfehlungen S. 1366 OC könnte noch dazu x58-Extreme und für CF/SLI könnte man noch das Foxconn Bloodrage einfügen



Gute Idee.
Ich kümmere mich heute Abend darum.


----------



## legacyofart (17. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Ah jetz verstehe ich das Fransen! Super danke.. Hast du eventuell schon Technische informationen zum AM3 Phenom? Hab gedacht der unterstützt nur DDR3 Speicher..

Isja Super dann brauch ich mir ja nur den neuen Phenom kaufen  auf mein k9n2 Board packe meinen ddr2 800 ram drauf warten bis es durchbrennt, geld zurück und wieder nen schönes am2+ board kaufen  

AM3 Boards unterstützen kein DDR2 800er Speicher oder? DDR3 und DDR2 sind aber soweit baugleich?


EDIT: Noch ne kleine frage eingeworfen, warum hat intel eigentlich nen Marktanteil im 2Q 2009 von 68,3%? und AMD dasbischen übriggebliebene.. komisch


----------



## Fransen (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

1.Auf der technischen Seite wird sich nicht viel tun.
Es werden einige neue Prozessoren dazukommen und die PRozessoren die aktuell auf dem Markt sind erstehen als AM3 CPU mit DDR3 Unterstüzung wieder auf.

Aus dem 920 wird der 925, aus dem 940BE wird der 945 (non BE).
Hinzu kommt noch das neue Topmodell 955BE (klick).

Weiterhin bleibt der "kleine" Vierkerner X4-810 im Programm, genauso wie die Dreikerner X3-710 und X3-720BE.

Weitere CPUs werden im Laufe des Jahres noch hinzukommen.

2.Dein Board kannst du weiterverwenden, siehe hier.
->wenn es dann wieder abbrennt gibts nen neues.

3.Die Unterschiede b/w DDR2 und DDR3 Speicher findest du hier in einer kleinen Übersicht.

4.Ich glaube das Intel mehr CPUs als AMD im OEM und Server-Bereich absetzt, daher auch die besseren Quartalsergebnisse.


----------



## legacyofart (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Also kann ich das so verstehen das der Phenom II 955 BE, DDR2 Speicher unterstützt? Wenn nicht würde er ja nicht auf ein AM2+ sockel laufen weil das k9n2 mobo keinen DDR3 Speicher unterstützt.

Danke für die links/hilfe! eventuell hätt ich bei den ganzen fragen nen eigenen Thread aufgemacht, hoffe das macht dir nix.


----------



## Fransen (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



legacyofart schrieb:


> Also kann ich das so verstehen das der Phenom II 955 BE, DDR2 Speicher unterstützt? Wenn nicht würde er ja nicht auf ein AM2+ sockel laufen weil das k9n2 mobo keinen DDR3 Speicher unterstützt.
> 
> Danke für die links/hilfe! eventuell hätt ich bei den ganzen fragen nen eigenen Thread aufgemacht, hoffe das macht dir nix.



Kein Problem.

Ja, der Phenom II 955 hat einen DDR2 u. DDR3 Speichercontroller, heißt: Er unterstützt beide Speicehrarten.

Evtl. ist aber ein Biosupdate vonnöten, damit der Prozessor anständig erkannt wird.


----------



## legacyofart (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Ja, das mit dem Bios update war mir eigentlich schon bewusst hauptsache ich komme auf den Desktop um das neue Bios runterzuladen, oder MSI ist so nett und schickt mir das Reparierte Board mit aktuellem bios zurück


----------



## Fransen (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



legacyofart schrieb:


> Ja, das mit dem Bios update war mir eigentlich schon bewusst hauptsache ich komme auf den Desktop um das neue Bios runterzuladen, oder MSI ist so nett und schickt mir das Reparierte Board mit aktuellem bios zurück



Gut möglich, aber wenn nicht, dann würde ich mir es irgendwie sicherheitsalber vorher schon besorgen.


----------



## legacyofart (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Uha.. mhh gibt es irgendwo nen Howto Biosupdate? Ich glaube nen Diskettenlaufwerk habe ich noch irgendwo rumzuliegen, nur keine disketten mehr XD


----------



## Fransen (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



legacyofart schrieb:


> Uha.. mhh gibt es irgendwo nen Howto Biosupdate? Ich glaube nen Diskettenlaufwerk habe ich noch irgendwo rumzuliegen, nur keine disketten mehr XD



Klick mich.
Ok manche Schritte, wie z.b der mit dem Risiken abwägen sind ein bisschen blöde, aber eigentlich ist alles wichtige vorhanden.


----------



## legacyofart (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

<3 Franzen Danke!! 

So ich denke dammit wär alles geklärt  Ich werd dann sobald wie durchgebrannt (xD) auf nen AM3 Board mit DDR3 speicher umrüsten. Vieleicht wende ich mich dann nochmal hier drinne an dich/euch. Aber eigentlich ist ja alles gesagt sodann 


EDIT: Bei den meisten AM3 Boards steht "Bis DDR3 1333", kommt der Takt nicht eigentlich auf den Speichercontroller im Prozessor an? Oder packt das Mainboard wirklich nicht mehr als 1333`?! doing

EDIT: Werde wohl auf mein erstes GIGABYTE Board auf AM3 umrüsten den kleinen Burder des *Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P* dem : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainboards_Sockel_AM3/GigaByte/GA-MA790XT-UD4P/322906/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Mainboards&l2=AMD&l3=Sockel+AM3

Was haltet ihr von dem "kleinen Bruder"?


----------



## Fransen (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



legacyofart schrieb:


> EDIT: Bei den meisten AM3 Boards steht "Bis DDR3 1333", kommt der Takt nicht eigentlich auf den Speichercontroller im Prozessor an? Oder packt das Mainboard wirklich nicht mehr als 1333`?! doing


Natürlich packen CPU und Mobo auch mehr guggsu hier im Thread von xTc.



legacyofart schrieb:


> EDIT: Werde wohl auf mein erstes GIGABYTE Board auf AM3 umrüsten den kleinen Burder des *Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P* dem : ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM3__Was - GigaByte GA-MA790XT-UD4P


Persönlich würde ich lieber zu einem schon "erprobten" Board greifen.

Zu speziell deinem Board, auf Basis des 790X Chipsatzes, gibt es aktuell nur wenige bis garkeine Testberichte.

Ein sehr gutes in dieser Preisklasse ist dieses hier.


----------



## legacyofart (25. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Ahh ja das Board hattest du mir schonmal empfohlen  Ich fand das layout des Gigabyte nur so schön, sowie die Heatpipe kühlung. 

Na dann werd ich wohl das Asus nehmen wenns soweit ist   danke!


----------



## Fransen (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

**Update*
Alle Preise auf den aktuellsten Stand gebracht.
*​


----------



## muckelpupp (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Hallo Fransen! Deine Liste ist Gold wert! Mehr noch. Vielen, vielen Dank für deine Mühe. 

Stand eigentlich gerade vor der virtuellen Entscheidung, ob ich von einem _Intel_ X38 auf ein X48 umsteigen sollte? Aber dann habe ich von der _Biostar TPower i45_ Empfehlung gelesen. Es geht mir in erster Linie um das Limit des FSB. Mit meinem momentanen Board, ein _Gigabyte X38 DS5_, komme/kam ich mit dem Q9450 auf einen max. FSB von 450 MHz (stabil: 440 mit 8 GB RAM).
Hatte überlegt deshalb auf den X48 umzusteigen, aber der ist nicht in deiner Liste...

Hast du da einen Tip? Oder Erfahrungen, wie es bei den X48'ern mit dem FSB aussieht? Danke schonmal vorab.

p.s. evtl. sollte ich noch hinzufügen, dass ich im Gegensatz zu leagacyofart zB. (gruss ), sehr zufrieden mit _Gigabyte_ bin und gerne bei denen bleiben würde. Es gibt noch einen weiteren Grund: vom Layout sind die X38, X48 Modelle bei _Gigabyte_ fast identisch, so dass auch meine Kühler passen würden...
(_hab aber abgesehen davon, über die Jahre auch schon viele andere gehabt. Asus, DFI, MSI... bin also jetzt kein Fanboy, oder so _)


----------



## Fransen (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



muckelpupp schrieb:


> Hallo Fransen! Deine Liste ist Gold wert! Mehr noch. Vielen, vielen Dank für deine Mühe.


Danke.



muckelpupp schrieb:


> Stand eigentlich gerade vor der virtuellen Entscheidung, ob ich von einem _Intel_ X38 auf ein X48 umsteigen sollte? Aber dann habe ich von der _Biostar TPower i45_ Empfehlung gelesen. Es geht mir in erster Linie um das Limit des FSB. Mit meinem momentanen Board, ein _Gigabyte X38 DS5_, komme/kam ich mit dem Q9450 auf einen max. FSB von 450 MHz (stabil: 440 mit 8 GB RAM).
> Hatte überlegt deshalb auf den X48 umzusteigen, aber der ist nicht in deiner Liste...


Der Umstieg von X38 auf X48 ist (in meinen Augen) eher nutzlos.
Die einzigen Vorteile des X48 gegenüber seinem kleinen Bruder sind die offizielle Unterstützung eines 1600FSB, sowie die daraus resultierenden Unterstützung von DDR3-1600.

Was aber bleibt ist der hohe Stromverbrauch und die hohe Abwärme (+der höhere Anschaffunspreis).

Die X48 Top-Platinen (z.b Rampage Extreme) lassen oft einen hohen FSB zu, was aber keinesfalls Pflicht ist, viele X48 Platinen dümpeln oft im FSB-Mainstream herum.

Wenn du keinen CF-Verbund betreiben willst, ist ein schlanker P45er wohl die bessere wahl, im Vergleich zum X48 ist der Stromverbrauch moderat und der Anschaffungspreis niedrig, aber das P/L-Verhältniss deutlich besser.

I.d.R kann man mit (fast) allen P45-Boards einen FSB von 500Mhz erreichen, dass das möglich ist wurde schon zu Hauf getestet.

Ich habe jedenfalls noch kein Board ala P5Q gesehen, was unter 500Mhz FSB dicht gemacht hat.

Meine Empfehlung wäre ganz klar ein P45, wenn es speziell Gigabyte sein soll, dann das Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P einfach ein klasse Teil.

Ein Wärmutstropfen wäre allerdings der Verzicht auf volle 16Lanes unter CF.

Persönlich kann ich dir das I45 nur Wärmstens Empfehlen, einfach ein klasse Teil, ohne Nennenswerte schwächen.

Ein 600Mhz FSB sollte in jedem Fall drin sein.


----------



## muckelpupp (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



> Meine Empfehlung wäre ganz klar ein P45, wenn es speziell Gigabyte sein soll, dann das Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P einfach ein klasse Teil.


 
Also das werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Mit dem I45 meintest du aber das _Biostar_, oder?
Danke nochmal. 
16 Lanes auf zwei oder mehr PCI-E Slots sind für mich eh irrelevant, da ich seit jüngstem eine _nVidia_ GTX 285 habe (noch nicht mal verbaut!!!), und eh kein CF brauche, bzw. fahren kann.


----------



## Fransen (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



muckelpupp schrieb:


> Also das werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Mit dem I45 meintest du aber das Biostar, oder?
> Danke nochmal.
> 16 Lanes auf zwei oder mehr PCI-E Slots sind für mich eh irrelevant, da ich seit jüngstem eine nVidia GTX 285 habe (noch nicht mal verbaut!!!), und eh kein CF brauche, bzw. fahren kann.



Ja, damit meinte ich das Biostar.

Ein wirklich tolles Board, seitdem ich es einmal probieren durfte war ich hin und weg von dem Teil.


----------



## muckelpupp (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Also nach einigem Abwägen, zwischen I45 und UD3P, hab ich mich dann doch für das _Gigabyte_ entschieden und soeben bestellt. U.a auch wegen der 30 EUR 'Abwrackprämie', die sie bis zum 31.5. gewähren...somit kostet es dann knapp 100. Werde aber vor dem Auspacken noch einen Test mit meinem jetzigen X38 machen zum Thema max. FSB. Bin gespannt, ob ich mit der neuen CPU über die 450 MHz komme. Zudem hab ich hier dann genügend Teile, um gleich ein zweites System hochzuziehen und meinen _AMD_ X2 4800+ - der momentan eh stillgelegt ist, evtl. abzugeben. 
Melde mich nochmal, sobald der Umbau abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Fransen (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Alles klar.

Das Gigabyte soll' auch ganz gut gehen.

Viel Spass damit.


----------



## DonBes (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

hi leute...möchte mir ein neues board gönnen...da drauf soll ein Q9650,2x2gb Team Group Extreem Dark DDR2 1066,Gigabyte GTX280...muss nicht unbedingt crossfire oder sli haben,wenn aber dann lieber sli...bustakt soll aufjeden fall 1600 sein...
kann man bei CF eigentlich eine 2. graka für physix benutzen?falls ja dann ist ein CF board auch ok...
welches board würdet ihr mir empfehlen?wenn möglich eines von alternate weil dort noch ein gutschein vorhanden ist...
danke schon mal für antworten


----------



## muckelpupp (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Hallo DonBes, 

nur als kleine Anmerkung: du schreibst, dass du eine GTX 280 hast, bzw. dir anschaffen möchtest. Andererseits sprichst du von _Crossfire_. Beides geht nicht. Um zwei oder mehr _nVidia_ Karten zu betreiben brauchst du ein Board, welches SLI (by _nVidia_) unterstützt. Im Augenblick sind dies nur _Intel_'s X58 und die _nVidia_ Chipsätze _nforce_ 780/790+
Falls du allerdings _Crossfire_ (by _ATI_) einsetzen möchtest, benötigst du entsprechend _ATI_ Karten. 

Zu den Board Empfehlungen: ganz am Anfang nachlesen. Hab mich dann auch an Fransen gewandt und er hat mir, bei ähnlichem Set-Up wie dem deinem, zu einer Platine auf Basis des P45 Chipsatzes von _Intel_ geraten. Meine Entscheidung fiel auf ein _Gigabyte_ EP45-UD3P; kann aber noch nichts dazu sagen, da ich noch mitten im Umbau bin, und es erst am Freitag erhalten hab.

Hoffe es hilft.


----------



## DonBes (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



muckelpupp schrieb:


> Hallo DonBes,
> 
> nur als kleine Anmerkung: du schreibst, dass du eine GTX 280 hast, bzw. dir anschaffen möchtest. Andererseits sprichst du von _Crossfire_. Beides geht nicht. Um zwei oder mehr _nVidia_ Karten zu betreiben brauchst du ein Board, welches SLI (by _nVidia_) unterstützt. Im Augenblick sind dies nur _Intel_'s X58 und die _nVidia_ Chipsätze _nforce_ 780/790+
> Falls du allerdings _Crossfire_ (by _ATI_) einsetzen möchtest, benötigst du entsprechend _ATI_ Karten.
> ...




hi muckelpupp,
hätte vielleicht schreiben soll dass ich die komponenten alle schon besitze...wollte sli um später die möglichkeit zu haben vielleicht 2 grakas zu benutzen allerdings bezweifel ich dass ich das auch tatsächlich machen werde...von dem x48 chipsatz liest man ja viel gutes allerdings ist es dann CF...deswegen meine frage mit der zweiten karte als physix karte bei einem CF board...mit den P45 chipsatz habe ich mich bisher nich wirklich befasst weil ich dachte dass er älter ist als der x48...die boards mit 780/790 chipsatz scheinen alle ziemlich teuer zu sein ich wollte aber max 180 ausgeben deswegen sind boards mit x48 chipsatz wiederum interessanter da wie schon gesagt sli eher nicht zustande kommen wird...
ich habe mir mal diese boards angesehn:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 775 - GigaByte GA-X48-DQ6

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 775 - GigaByte GA-X48-DS4

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 775 - GigaByte GA-X48-DS5

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 775 - DFI LANPARTY DK X48-T2RS

ich kann im moment nicht nachvollziehen warum das DS4 teurer ist als das DS5...kann mich da einer aufklären?
und welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## DonBes (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

kann noch einer bitte was zu meiner auswahl sagen?


----------



## DonBes (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

sorry für triple post aber ich brauche dringend beratung und der thread ist anscheinend irgendwie vergessen


----------



## Fransen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



DonBes schrieb:


> sorry für triple post aber ich brauche dringend beratung und der thread ist anscheinend irgendwie vergessen



Nöö, ganz und garnicht, ich bin nun auch kein Übermensch und kann nicht 24/7 die Woche online sein, mein RL lässt grüßen.

Gerade aktuell leide ich unter Prüfungsstress und Termindruck, daher verzeihe mir, dass ich erst jetzt antworte, ansonsten hätte es eine einfache PM an mich auch getan...

So nun gut.

1.Auf einem CF Board ist es möglich eine Nvidia-Karte + eine Physx-Karte parallel zu betreiben.

2.Wenn du NICHT unbedingt auf SLI setzten möchtest, empfehle ich dir, genau wie Muckelpupp es schon sagte, ein P45-Board.
Die Gründe sind eine bzw. zwei Seiten vorher nachzulesen.

3.Der P45 ist ganz im Gegenteil sogar jünger als der X48 und wird auch in nächster Zukunft das Rückrad der letzten S.775 MoBos bilden.

4.DS4 vs. DS5 ->ich kann dir leider  nicht genau sagen, wieso eine solche Preisdifferenz zustande kommt.
Normalerweise sollte das DS5 teurer sein als das DS4, da es afaik eine neuere bzw. überarbeitete/erweiterte Version des DS4 darstellt/darstellen müsste(bessere Spawas, Kondis etc.).

5.Die Nvidia-Chipsätze sind eher nicht zu Empfehlen, da sie teuer, stromfressend und heiß sind.

6.Gleiches gilt für X48 vs. P45, der P45 ist schlanker, stromsparender und (oft) auch noch flinker als sein großer Bruder, d.h  wenn man nicht unbedingt 16Lanes auf beiden Slots benötigt, kann man getrost zum P45 greifen, ohne nennenswerte Einbußen.


----------



## DonBes (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

sry ich wollte dich auch keinesfalls stressen
kann es sein dass es kein P45 board mit 1600 bustakt gibt?
wollte gern eines mit 1600MHz bustakt haben...welches von den oben aufgelisteten würdest du mir am meisten empfehlen?
oder mal so rum...ich will mein q9650 mal auf über 4GHz bekommen...mit meinem Maximus Formula komme ich nicht über 435FSB vermutlich durch mein unwissen über das übertakten verschuldet obwohl ich die how to's mittlerweile fast auswendig kenne...mit welchem Board erhöht sich für mich die wahrschenlichkeit auf mindestens 445 FSB zu kommen?oder denkst du dass es eher an meiner cpu liegt die hier stop sagt?


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Hallo,

eigtl. sollten alle P45 Boards einen FSB von 400 unterstützen! 
An deiner CPU sollte es auf keinen Fall liegen!
Ich habe bis vor kurzen meinen Q9650@4GHz auf einem Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3 betrieben! (habe jetzt auf's UD3P gewechselt)

PS: ich bekomm den Q9650 sogar mit meinem G33 auf 4GHz

MfG


----------



## Fransen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Stimme ich meinem Vorredner zu.

95% aller P45 Boards lassen sich mit einem FSB von >400 betreiben, viele gehen aber deutlich drüber.

Schonmal ein anderes Bios probiert?!


----------



## DonBes (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

also ich hatte zuletzt das neueste MF bios drauf dann habe ich mal das rampage bios geflasht aber besser ist es nicht wirklich geworden...ich werd einfach mal ein älteres flashen und probieren
ich hab gerade das GigaByte GA-EP45-UD3P bestellt,hab ja 2 wochen zeit zum testen und wenn es mir dann immer noch nicht gefällt werde ich es umtauschen...mal sehn was raus kommtthx für eure hilfeprima forum mit prima leuten


----------



## Fransen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Falls du noch Hilfe bzw. Unterstützung (Tipps/Tricks) benötigst beim oc'en, kannst du dich gerne an mich wenden, ich werde dir dann versuchen weiterzuhelfen.


----------



## DonBes (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

ich werde ganz sicher auf dich zurück kommen


----------



## in-vino-veritas (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich will mir eine neues Board zulegen, jedoch kann ich mich nicht entscheiden, vielleicht hat jemand überzeugende Argumente für mich, welches denn dann mein neues Brett werden soll!?

- S775
- es soll ein Asus sein
- nur welches?


Ich tendiere momentan zwischen

1. ASUS Rampage Formula, X48
2. ASUS P5Q Deluxe, P45
3. ASUS Maximus II Formula, P45

Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch andere Vorschläge!?

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir bei meiner Entscheidung helfen könntet

Danke


----------



## Fransen (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Was möchtest du überwiegend damit anstellen?!
-ein Multi.-GPU-System aufbauen
-Overclocken, evtl. auch Extrem-OC
-oder "nur" gamen


----------



## in-vino-veritas (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Ich will zocken und oc´en. Das Board soll einfach mein betagtes P5B Deluxe ersetzen.

So, wie in meinem Sysprofile halt schon....

- 1066MHz RAM nutzen
- PCIe 2.0
- es soll Asus sein
- es soll schwarz sein
- 2 mal mosfet

Werde wahrscheinlich das P5Q Deluxe nehmen...


----------



## Fransen (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Dann wäre ein Board der P5Q-***-Reihe die beste Wahl.

Das MIIF ist nichts anderes als ein etwas umgelabeltes P5Q-Board und geht in Sachen OC auch nicht viel besser (bzw. sogar garnicht).
->ausserdem ist die Verarbeitungsqualität bei diesem nicht sonderlich gut...

Das Rampage ist nur sinnvoll, wenn du CF nutzen möchtest.

Die Asus P45er Boards bzw. alle mit P45 Chipsatz von Intel machen i.d.R einen FSB von minimum 450 mit, in den meisten Fällen allerdings deutlich mehr.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Dann werde ich wohl das P5Q Deluxe nehmen, wa!? 

Wollte eigentlich noch diese Zotac 9800GT ECO Edition (hat keinen Stromstecker)
für Physx benutzen. Das Board hat ja aber am zweiten PCIe nur 8 und am 3. nur 4 Lanes zur Verfügung!?
Weiß nicht, ob das Sinn macht.


----------



## Fransen (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Ist denn bei dir unbedingt eine Phys-Karte erforderlich?!


----------



## Blacksteel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Hallöchen

Ich bau demnächst mein System um in ein Sli System.
Meinen Phenom II 940be möchte ich gerne behalten. Nun zu meiner eigendlichen frage:
Kann ich das Asus Crosshair II bedenkenlos kaufen oder gibts derzeit ein besseres mb mit nem AM2+ Sockel für Sli ?

Gruß Blacksteel


----------



## Fransen (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Da kannst du bedenkenlos zugreifen.

Das CIIF ist eines bzw. sogar das beste 780a Board für den S.AM2(+).


----------



## Blacksteel (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Find ich klasse 
Dank dir


----------



## in-vino-veritas (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



Fransen schrieb:


> Ist denn bei dir unbedingt eine Phys-Karte erforderlich?!



Weiß nicht recht!? In einem Test liest man, dass ein zusätzliche Karte enorm entlastet und im nächsten reicht eine Graka vom Schlag GTX2x0 für PhysX völlig aus! In der aktuellen ct ist ein guter Bericht, aber ich weiß halt nicht, wie viel an den Benches dran ist!?!...


----------



## Fransen (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



xXxivvxXx schrieb:


> Weiß nicht recht!? In einem Test liest man, dass ein zusätzliche Karte enorm entlastet und im nächsten reicht eine Graka vom Schlag GTX2x0 für PhysX völlig aus! In der aktuellen ct ist ein guter Bericht, aber ich weiß halt nicht, wie viel an den Benches dran ist!?!...



Erstmal entschuldige ich mich, ich habe dich völlig vergessen!

Die Spiele in denen eine Physx-Karte Vorteile bringt sind z.Z noch deutlich in der Minderheit, daher rate ich dir davon ab.

In Physx optimierten Games ala Mirrors Edge etc. bringt eine solche Karte aber deutliche Vorteile mit sich, du musst es schlussendlich aber selber entscheiden.

Wenn du Physx nutzen möchtest ist ein Board mit 2x16 Lanes PLICHT!!


----------



## lvr (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Hallo,
ich habe in Kürze vor, mein System etwas zu erneuern, da mein alter P4 langsam ziemlich rumgurkt .
Ins Auge gefasst hatte ich den Phenom II 955BE, bei dem Mainboard bin ich noch unsicher. Als Lüfter habe ich mir erst letztens den Alpenföhn Brocken gekauft, welcher auch passen sollte, also keine Ramslots oder so blockiert. Weiterhin habe ich noch aus meinem alten PC 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X DHX CL5, PC6400/800 und eine HD4850 welche ich gerne weiterverwenden würde, sowie ein BE Quiet! Straight Power 450 Watt / BQT E6, wobei ich fragen wollte, ob es denn überhaupt noch ausreicht. Irgendwann, wenn nötig, vielleicht auch mal auf 3,6GHz übertakten.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## lvr (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Keine Idee für eine Empfehlung?


----------



## labernet (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

nunja, es gibt recht gute, das wohl beste derzeit mit 4 pcie slots is das msi 790gx-gd70, dicht gefolgt vom asus crosshair 3 formula oder m4a79t deluxe. ne günstige alternative stellt das gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P dar


----------



## Fransen (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



labernet schrieb:


> nunja, es gibt recht gute, das wohl beste derzeit mit 4 pcie slots is das msi 790gx-gd70, dicht gefolgt vom asus crosshair 3 formula oder m4a79t deluxe. ne günstige alternative stellt das gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P dar



Die von dir genannten Boards sind allesamt Boards für den S.AM3, passen damit nicht zu dem 800er DDR2-Ram.

Ich müsste noch kurz wissen:
Willst du demnächst auf ein Multi.-GPU System setzten?!
Wie groß sind deine Erfahrungen in Sachen overclocking?!


----------



## lvr (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Nein, es soll nur das rein, was ich auch aufgezählt hab, bin eh ziemlich knapp bei Kasse . Wenn überhaupt wird die Karte gegen 4890 ausgetauscht oder ich warte bis die neue Generation rauskommt - dauert jedenfalls noch.
Bezüglich Overclocking hab ich mich bisher nur an meinem P4 versucht (weil das sozusagen mein erstes System war, das was getaugt hat ) und von 3GHz auf 3,5GHz (~17% mehr) gebracht, habe aber gelesen, dass das bei dem 955BE eigentlich kein Ding ist, da man nur den Multi hochstellen muss um auf 3,6GHz bei gleicher Spannung etc. zu kommen.


----------



## Fransen (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Alles klar.

Der 955BE ist, wie du schon festgestellt hast, eine CPU mit einem (nach oben) offenen Multiplikator, also relativ einfach zu übertakten - im Verhältniss gesehen.
Das anheben des Multipli. funktioniert mit den meisten aktuellen Boards recht problemlos, daher brauchst du dir darüber keine großen Gedanken machen.
Wenn bei dir die Option Multi.-GPU ala SLI oder CF wegfällt wird der Kreis wieder enger und mehr Boards könnten für deinen Verwendungszweck in Frage kommen, hier mal einige Vorschläge:

1.Biostar TA790GX 128M ~77,90€
2.GigaByte GA-MA790X-UD4 ~102,90€
3.Asus M4A78-E ~114,90€


----------



## lvr (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Super, danke! Ich glaube ich entscheide mich für das Asus. Probleme wegen der Größe des Kühlers + Lüfter (Brocken) und den Heatspreadern der Ramriegel sind ausgeschlossen? Und Netzteil reicht auch aus?


----------



## Fransen (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*



lvr schrieb:


> Super, danke! Ich glaube ich entscheide mich für das Asus. Probleme wegen der Größe des Kühlers + Lüfter (Brocken) und den Heatspreadern der Ramriegel sind ausgeschlossen?



Nein, leider kann man das nicht komplett ausschließen.
Probieren geht über studieren Probleme wirst du aufjedem Board bekommen.


----------



## lvr (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Ok, alles klar, danke für deine Hilfe .
Hoffe einfach mal, dass meine zwei Riegel reinpassen .


----------



## Fransen (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Kein Problem.
Wenn es nicht passt, dann mach' einfach die HS ab, dann geht es ohne Probleme.


----------



## lvr (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Falls dieser Fall eintritt gebe ich meine Riegel lieber an meinen Bruder weiter und kauf mir neue, sonst zerstör ich da noch was .


----------



## labernet (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

äh sorry, hab das mit dem ddr2 übersehen, bei dem 955 BE schalt ich sofort auf am3 um, mein fehler ><


----------



## RSmicha (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Hallo, ich suche für eine Resteverwertung ein günstiges Board für Sockel 775 im µATX-Format. Verwendet werden sollen ein Core 2 Duo e6400 und 2 GB DDR2 Corsair Valueselect PC 667. Für das Board möchte ich nicht mehr als 50€ ausgeben, leider finde ich aber keine Tests im Internet.
Könnt ihr mir ein gutes Board empfehlen, oder mir sagen worauf ich achten soll?

mfg 
Mich


----------



## Landskronspezi (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

möchte mir ein günstiges amd system zusammenstellen, welches board ist besser bzw. wo liegen die entscheidenen vorteile zwischen Asus M4A785TD-V EVO und dem Asus M4A79XTD EVO , wollte die mit nem X2 550 BE oder falls es der Geldbeutel zulässt nen x4 955 BE betreiben, welchen Speicher würdet ihr empfehlen reicht CL9 bzw. bringt CL7 Speicher vorteile
und welchen CPU-Kühler könnt ihr mir empfehlen, er sollte leicht zu montieren sein, gute kühlleistung und leise sein und nicht zu teuer

als netzteil hab ich ein altes sharkoon mit 480w, welches noch ausreichen sollte, graka is ne asus 4850 mit 1gb speicher, sondkarte (x-fi) und ne tv-karte sollen auch wieder mit rein

Danke schon mal im vorrus für eure empfehlungen


----------



## muckelpupp (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Hallo Fransen,

was ist eigentlich mit diesem schönen Thread? 

Wird er noch aktualisiert, z.B in Richtung S.1156? Dazu gab es ja in der letzten Zeit einige interessante Boards und Tests. Besonders das _MSI Big Bäng Trinergy_ finde ich dank OC Genie sehr interessant.

Wäre schön, wenn es mal wieder ein Update gäbe. Ciao


----------



## Fransen (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Klar sehr gerne.
Allerdings gibt es da ein mehr oder weniger großes Problem...ich habe mich jetzt seit gut >6.Monaten wirklich nicht mehr Ansatzweise damit auseinandergesetzt (mit der ganzen Materie PC-Hardware)...=/

Ich bräuchte dann die Hilfe von euch/einem.


----------



## muckelpupp (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

6 Monate!?  Wo bist du gewesen?? Da ist es dir ja beinahe so wie mir ergangen... 
Würde dir gerne meine Hilfe anbieten, muss aber erst noch mein eigenes Projekt zu Ende bringen, bevor etwas Neues beginnen kann.

Eine Zusammenarbeit könnte ich mir jedoch gut vorstellen. Hier ein paar Vorschläge, beginnend mit der Aktualisierung des Threads (evtl. from scratch) und Einschränkung auf eine jeweilige Top 3/5 pro Sockel. Das Ganze sollte eine Übersicht bleiben, da es andernfalls zu aufwändig wird es zu pflegen. D.h. evtl. Beratungen gleich auslagern/ausschliessen. Wenn es dann auch noch optisch gut verpackt und übersichtlich präsentiert wird - was will man mehr?! 

Berufliche und sonstige Verpflichtungen berücksichtigt, sollte es, denke ich, schon möglich sein, das ganze dann einmal im Monat auf Aktualität zu prüfen. 

Vorstellen könnte ich mir, wie du siehst, einiges. Aber es liegt bei dir, was du machen möchtest.


----------



## Holyhawk (9. November 2010)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Ich habe mal ne Frage.

Beim ASUS Rampage Gene II, da ist ja ein X-FI Chip drauf für den Sound. Aber was für einer ist das? Ist das ein abgespeckter X-FI Chip oder wie kann ich den einordnen?


----------



## Dari (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

da ich auch zu einem "stolzen" Käufern eines 1155 MB bin ( was aber noch nicht da ist höhö )

ich wollte mal wissen ob das 1156 evtl. eine Alternative dazu ist, ich möchte ungern bis ende April warten


----------



## axel25 (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Hey, irgendwie sind da die falschen Bilder drinnen!
Außerdem solltest du die Liste aktuallisieren.


----------



## Kryolan (15. November 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das *GIGABYTE GA-Z68A-D3H-B3 *ein gutes Mainboard ist? 

Wollte mir bei Alternate einen neuen Rechner  kaufen mit i5 2500 Prozessor und bekomme dieses Mainboard vorgeschlagen.  Ist dies nun gut oder eher unteres/mittleres Segment?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Hallo

Ich stehe vor dem Kauf eines neuen Mainbaords, für Sockel 1155 da mein Gigabyte Z68 XP UD5 sich heute zerschossen hatte. Immer wenn ich einen Nvidia Treiber deinstallieren wollte bekam ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm, heute als der neue Nvidia Treiber erschien wieder ein schwarzer Bildschirm während des Nvidia Grafiktreiber deinstallierens, konnte dann durch notausschalten den Treiber wieder installieren allerdings wurde auf einmal mein SLI nicht mehr erkannt es kam ein schwarzer Bildschirm während des Sli aktivierens, habe heute zwei mal hintereinander mein Windows neu gemacht und immer als erstes den Chipsatz und sämtliche anderen Treiber für dieses Board installiert doch jedes mal als ich mein SLI aktivieren wollte bekam ich einen schwarzen Bildshirm, und danach ging nichts mehr nach Rechnerneustart kurz nach dem Windows Symbol ein Schwarzer Bildschirm der immer blieb. Ich habe keine ahnung an was das liegt meine beiden 570 GTX haben seit Einbau vor 3 Monaten immer funktioniert auch das SLI ging immer ganz normal zu aktivieren allerdings hatte ich die schwarzen Bildschirme während des Nvidia Treiber deinstallierens schon immer und das seit dem Board zuvor war eine 580 GTX Phantom im Rechner und auch mit ihr das selbe Problem, ich habe meinen Pc jetzt wieder in Einzelteile zerlegt und ich werde das Board zurück schicken an K&M und selbstverständlich den aktuellen Tageskaufpreiswert zurückverlangen. Ich benötige also bald ein neues Board für Sockel 1155 aber ich möchte eins wo diese Probleme nicht mehr auftauchen. Ih bin selben Hardware Bastler seit einigen Jahren doch sowas ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht passiert, welches ist das Beste 1155 Board was ihr mir empfehlen könnt der Preis spielt keine Rolle ich möchte nur meinen CPU Kühler und mein Arbeitsspeicher weiterverwenden.

Gruß

Motörhead


----------



## Gast1111 (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Die EVGA P/Z Boards sind nicht schlecht, ansonsten eig. MSI GD85/65 oder eben ein Asus P8


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Kann es beim EVGA Z68 FTW denn zu Hitzeproblemen kommen denn wenn ich meine beiden Karten in die Slots stecke liegen die Karten genau zusammen und dadurch kann es doch zu Hitzeproblemen kommen oder wie ist das?


----------



## Gast1111 (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Ja bei 2 Karten die nicht "atmen" können hat man das Problem immmer ^^


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Ok dann kommt für mich als nächstes das hier in Frage, nur Frage ich mich ob der Mist dann wieder von vorne los geht mit meinem Problemen, bzw woran kann das denn liegen das während des Sli aktivierens ein schwarzer Bildschirm kommt der dann bleibt und nicht mehr weg geht, dann nach dem Rechnerneustart hatte ich dann wieder einen dauerhaften schwarzen Bildschirm bei google bin ich nicht fündig geworden. Denn was bringt es wenn der Hersteller Gigabyte hier und überall schreibt Sli sli sli und es dann zu solchen Problemen kommt sieht man ja was heute bei mir passiert war.

http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z68A-GD80--B3-.html


----------



## Gast1111 (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Das muss ne Ausnahme gewesen sein, ist mir mit 2 Boards von GB noch nicht passiert 
Haste mal reinstall probiert?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Weiss nich was du genau mit reinstall meinst, aber ich werde den PC sicher nicht wieder zusammenbauen das es im Endeffect dann wieder nicht funktioniert, ich habe sämtliche 1366 Boards damals gehabt doch so ein mist ist mir in 5 Jahren nich passiert mit den Blackscreens während der Treiberinstallation und Blackscreen beim Sli einschalten, ich habe keine Ahnung an was das liegt die letzten 3 Monate funktionierte das System hatte zwar bei jeder Treiberdeinstallation einen Blackscreen doch mit Express Installation ließ sich der Treiber doch installieren, doch das auf einmal Blackscreen kommt während des Sli aktivierens und das danach der Blackscreen bleibt nach Rechnerneustart das will nich in meinen Kop wiso das so ist, ich finde seit dem ganz besonders das das alles nur Geldmacherei ist von den Herstellern und nichts wirkliches dahinter, kann ja nich sein das auf einmal gar nichts mehr geht obwohl ich 10 Minuten vorher alles frisch installiert habe, und immer ab der Stelle als ich Sli einschalten wollte der Blackscreen das will nich in meinen Kop wiso das so ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Mit Reinstall meinte ich Windows neuinstalliert


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Das habe ich heute zwei mal gemacht und immer zuerst alle neuesten Boardtreiber von der Gigbyte Seite installiert dann den Aktuellen Grakatreiber und alle Window Updates doch dann während des Sli aktivierens der schwarze Bildschirm und nichts ging mehr, musste notauschalten doch beim Hochfahren dann der Blackscreen und der blieb für immer, danach habe ich alles wieder auseinandergebaut und jetzt liegt die ganze Hardware auf einem Tisch, ich werde morgen das Board ganz sicher an K&M zurückschicken und da ganz sicher nichts mehr kaufen denn damals hatte ich auch immer Probleme mit dem Laden als ich zwei 580 GTX dort kaufte und jede ihre Probleme hatte die 580 Phantom zeigte in jedem Spiel ein Blitzflackern in den Texturen dann war der Kühler nicht richtig montiert die Karte hatte einige Kratzer, dann die 580 GTX Lightning welche in jedem Spiel nach kurzer Zeit abstürtzte, da soll mir einer sagen das waren neu Produckte und genau das denke ich nämlich bei dem Gigbyte auch das es nich neu war, das Board geht morgen garantiert zurück mit Exackter Fehlerangabe und Tageskaufpreisauszahlung. Da ich auf einem Dorf wohne und der einzigste bin der sowas macht kann ich die Karten schlecht bei jemand anderen Testen.


----------



## Gast1111 (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Hmm bei uns ist KM Top 
Neuste Bios Version drauf gehabt? Bzw. welche war drauf?


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Es war das erste Bios drauf glaube ich was es mit dem Board gab, ich hatte es nicht auf die neueste geupdatet, das wäre eine Möglichkeit gewesen die mir aber erst nach dem Auseinaderbauen bewust war, aber wieder zusammenbauen möchte ich nicht, denn vom vielen auseinander und wieder zusammenbauen können nämlich auch ganz schnell Fehler entstehen. Eigentlich lass ich das System immer laufen wenn es Funktioniert.


----------



## axel25 (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Äh, aknn es sein, dass die Bilder iwie die falschen sind?


----------



## BT83 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Welches Z77 Board würdet ihr von der Marke her empfehlen?


----------



## x-Baron-x (18. April 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

welches x58 sockel 1366 für cpu intel i7 980x ist emphelenswert.

ist z.b. der asrock x58 extreme 3 gut ? oder doch lieber eine andere wie asus sabertooth x58 ?


----------



## Darkseth (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

So leute, ich wollte dafür nicht unbedingt nen neuen Thread erstellen:

Es geht um Asrock Mainboards, unter einigen hält sich das Gerücht leider immer noch recht Krampfhaft, dass Asrock kein "Marken-Mainboard" sei oder auch "Billig Schund" sei, schlechte verarbeitung etc etc...

Gibts dazu evtl mittlerweile offizielle Reviews/Tests, die anderes belegen, bzw am Asrock gesamtpaket nicht mehr meckern als bei den anderen großen konkurrenten? Würde nämlich gerne bei solchen Behauptungen was Handfestes haben, dass Asrock mittlerweile durchaus ne sehr gute Empfehlung ist.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

guten morgen,

habe auch eine kleine frage, wegen der ich keinen thread erstellen will:

habe jetzt eine ssd und bin mir jetzt am überlegen, mein mobo auszutauschen, damit ich native sata 3 anschlüsse habe.
welches mainboard würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
übertaktet wird im vernünftigen maße und preislich so viel wie nötig und so wenig wie möglich...
natürlich sollte es dann ein am3+ sein, da es keinen aufpreis kostet, ich besser für die zukunft gewappnet bin und am3 schon fast ausgestorben ist.

ASUS M5A97, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBFS0-G0AAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Österreich

ich finde dieses mainboard ist bezahlbar und hat eine gute ausstattung, was meint ihr?


----------



## coroc (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

hast du eine SSD? Nur dann würde es sich lohnen

Ich würde eigentlich eher eins von denen nehmen: Produktvergleich ASRock 970 Extreme3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3), ASRock 970 Extreme4, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3), ASRock 970 Pro3, 970 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Welche Anforderungen hats du an USB3.0? SLI/CF?


----------



## iNsTaBiL (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

wie gesagt, würde ich mir mainboard nur wegen meiner neuen samsung 830 (128gb) holen.

usb 3.0 ist mir bedingt wichtig. außer für meinen usb 3.0 stick (ADATA S102 32 GB) werde ich den anschluss bis jetzt nicht brauchen...

dass ich einmal sli oder cf besitze, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. die nachteile von 2 grakas sind mir zu viele und mit einer karte kannste auch alles spielen, wenn du nicht 5 monitore benützt.


----------



## coroc (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Stimmt. 
Dann schränke ich noch etwas ein: Produktvergleich ASRock 970 Pro3, 970 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland, och hab das Gigabyte verbaut und bin zufrieden, es hat allerdings das Bios kein UEFI, ich sag mal, die Boards nehmen sich nicht viel, da kannst also eins von beiden nehmen


----------



## iNsTaBiL (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

ich denke ich werde das asrock nehmen. aus dem grund, weil es uefi besitzt.
wenn ich mir ein neues mobo wegen den schnellen sata 3 anschlüssen hole, dann sollte das booten auch schnell gehen...

welches uefi mobo in der preisklasse könntest du mir noch empfehlen?


----------



## coroc (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Sonst ist da wenig. Sonst vielleicht noch das MSI 970A-G46, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (7693-020R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland, ich würde aber beim AsRock bleiben


----------



## iNsTaBiL (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

perfekt, dann werde ich beim asrock bleiben

vielen dank für deine hilfe 

lg
alex


----------



## loltheripper (3. August 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Brauch mal wieder eine kleine kaufberatung; Ich habe zz. ein gigabyte-ga970a-ud3 verbaut bin eigentlich zufrieden doch seit dem ich crossfirex nutze habe ich 1. keinen freien pcie slot mehr (für PhysX karte) und 2. nutzt das mobo ja nur pcie 8x und 4x was meine beiden 6970ger ja auch ein wenig drosselt.
 Nun habe ich mir hier im Forum ein msi-890fx-gd70 (für 80€) mal reservieren lassen ich nutze noch einen phenom II x6 1100t doch könnte ich mir einen umstieg auf piledriver, wenn er dem ensprechend gut wird auch vorstellen.
Am3+ ist eigtl. ja ein schlechter Witz auf Rädern da fast jedes am3 mobo dank bios update auch zum am3+ wird und ich denke kaum, dass es zu Leistungs einbußen kommt.
jetzt mal die eigentlichen fragen:
-Denkt ihr das piledriver auch noch auf den am3 plattformen laufen wird?
-Mir kommen die eigenschaften des msi-890fxa-gd70 noch nicht veraltet vor, was hat sich mit 990 (bzw 970) überhaupt grosses getan?

Hier mal ein vergleich zwischen 890fxa und 990fxa arg viel schenken die sich ja nicht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lWvAslQJ9XY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT:
ist jetzt im eigenen thread


----------



## Mr_Madoff (8. November 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Hat irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit dem DX79SR von Intel? Hab Zugang zu dem Board um 190€ und an einen i7 3770k (Neu, direkt von Intel) um 130€...Jedoch finde ich so gut wie keine Statements, außer Release Infos zu dem Board. 
Hat das jemand oder hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## coroc (8. November 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Ähmm...Die kombi wird nicht laufen....Das liegt daran, das das MoBo den Sockel 2011 ist und die CPU 1155 ist. 

Ich würde den i7 nehmen und eins von denen: Produktvergleich ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MeisterOek (30. November 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Brauch auch eine Kaufberatung, weil ich mir wegen den Preisen doch unsicher bin.

Habe folgendes bereits gekauft (trudelt mit dem versand nach und nach ein):
Gehäuse: BitFenix Raider
8GB Kit Corsair CL9 1600 LP
Samsung SSD: 830 Series mit 265GB
1,5tb WD Black Caviar
Intel 3570K 
Macho HR02 Kühler
Asus Xonar D1
Nvidia 560GTX Ti (Wird in Zukunft ersetzt - SLI nicht geplant)
beQuiet 480W SP CM

Welches Mainboard hierfür? Da ich nur alle 4-6 Jahre mal nen neuen Rechenr hole,
sollte es schön langlebig und zukunftssicher sein.


----------



## coroc (30. November 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Hi, 

ich würde ein Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen

Am besten machst du das nächste mal aber einen eigen Thread auf, der Übersichtlichkeit wegen


----------



## Lify (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Kann mir einer verraten welches Mainboard gut zum Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz passt.

Komponenten:
Chieftec Dragon Big Tower 
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 ProRev.2 
ASUS GTX660-TI-DC2T-2GD5 
be quiet! Efficient Power F1 400W ATX 2.3 (F1-400W/BN186)
Samsung SSD 830 Series Desktop Upgrade Kit 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s 
8GB Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit


----------



## coroc (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Klar^^

Dazu sind wir ja da 

Du kannst eins von denen nehmen: Produktvergleich ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-B75-D3V, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Lify (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

hättest du vllt noch ein Asus Mainboard zum Prozessor habe mit Asus bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt und immer guten Service bekommen deswegen?


----------



## coroc (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Also, Asus Service soll sich verschlechtert haben  und daher rate ich lieber zu Gigabyte oder AsRock. Außerdem spart Asus bei manchen Boards im Low Price Segment an der qualität manche Teile


----------



## Killerhippo (23. März 2013)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Hallo,liebe Community, ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen Mainboard mit sehr guten Onboardsound.
Außerdem sollten folgende Dinge vorhanden sein:
Chipsatz:Z77
Formfaktor mind.:ATX
Sockel:1155
Speicher max.:16GB oder Mehr
Speicherstandart: DDR3

Ich bedanke mich schonmal in vorraus.


----------



## axel25 (26. März 2013)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Mach lieber einen eigenen Thread auf, der hier ist
a) tot und soll
b) nur eine Übersicht geben.


----------



## Killerhippo (28. März 2013)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Danke für die Info ^^


----------



## mauhdlAUT (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Kaufberatung+Übersicht] Mainboards u. Chipsätze*

Was meint ihr zu diesen mainboard gut oder schlecht? Bei AMAZON ansehen:
http://amazon.de/dp/B008RPZUZK


----------

